# Use of Guide Bushings on the Router Table



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

With the exception of template routing on the table (I can do it with the hand held router and see what I am doing on the bench?) What can I do with that set up? I have just found out why one of my Jessem table inserts is recessed, for a PC type guide bush. (I normally use the large round Trend type)


----------



## Tom Hintz (Aug 31, 2009)

I think that is a preference thing. I just like using the router table for some template work as sometimes it just seems easier or safer to me. I have friends that would never use guide collars on the router table and others that use them all of the time. Look at it as just another option you have that might come in handy sometime down the road.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Mike.. +1 on preference although it would be easier to maintain perpendicularity (ptui!  ) when using a male template on narrow stock.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

After battleing through 4 miles of snow and ice, a couple of pics of said parts. Any more ideas, I have found a set of 10 PC guides and parts on ebay and am tempted, but what will I do with them on a table?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

Now you can do inlay jobs on the router table,it's very safe and very easy and the router in the table is always cutting flat and a true pocket and the inlay part is always just right...the lift you have will make it a very easy job but not a must have item...

With the other guides you now have they are taller than the Trend type and come in very handy for jigs ,now you don't need to use the fence as guide because the guide is just like a bearing on the bit..or to say a round fence  that can be used from any side of the guide unlike the router table fence..

======== 



Mike Wingate said:


> After battleing through 4 miles of snow and ice, a couple of pics of said parts. Any more ideas, I have found a set of 10 PC guides and parts on ebay and am tempted, but what will I do with them on a table?


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

I like the idea but haven't yet fathomed how to fix them in the Triton router table. Fundamentally, I suppose I could turn up something that will fit in place of the removable piece, but I haven't yet worked out how to secure it. 

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

The PC type guides have a screwed locking ring from underneath. The router ring/plate just needs a recess to take the PC unit. The set on ebay has what looks like a Trend adapter as one of its 10 pieces.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Save 1 for me.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Mike,

Best advice, look up The Woodworking Channel and watch the RWS episodes. Bob & Rick show many, many reasons for the use of the guides in a table.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Cheers, will try to do.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

The adapter brass ring will fit many of the funny routers with the big hole in the base plate 

=======



Mike Wingate said:


> The PC type guides have a screwed locking ring from underneath. The router ring/plate just needs a recess to take the PC unit. The set on ebay has what looks like a Trend adapter as one of its 10 pieces.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Watching the RWS will keep me off the streets for a while.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

I've the Trend ones as well as the PC type set that Mike posted. I can mount them in my routers but don't they need some different arrangement for table use? 

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

> I can mount them in my routers but don't they need some different arrangement for table use?


Hi Peter,

I'm a bit confused here. Guides/bushings work the same way no matter if in use of a hand held or in the table. Mounting them is also the same. Only difference is, hand held, you're moving the router, table use, you're moving the work piece. The offsets, are figured the same way no matter which method is used, ie., table use or hand held.

HTH


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

I am taking a guess on this one, I think it depends how the table and router are set up. the first thing i noticed is that when you use collars on the table and attach to the router, the height of the collar is about 1/4 in, or so shallower. The best to my thinking, is to be able to attach to the table on the router plate. It makes them much More usable I know that there is no room for an error here, or you can render the collar useless. if you need to make and drill the plate, a punch and very small starter holes help a lot, A pencil and divider are well advised for centering, Or a lathe to cut out a round plate would be better, if thats' possible. Just ran into BobJ3 post, and thats what i am thinking


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Oh my, I had to take a double look at Bj's pic. I think Harry and myself are winnin ya over on the Mak's. :dance3::lol:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

hahahahahahahahaha

Take a hard look at the date on the snapshot hahahahahaha it's in the box most of the time hahahaha 

===========



Hamlin said:


> Oh my, I had to take a double look at Bj's pic. I think Harry and myself are winnin ya over on the Mak's. :dance3::lol:


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

LOL, I know my friend, just teasin ya a bit.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hamlin said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> I'm a bit confused here. Guides/bushings work the same way no matter if in use of a hand held or in the table. Mounting them is also the same. Only difference is, hand held, you're moving the router, table use, you're moving the work piece. The offsets, are figured the same way no matter which method is used, ie., table use or hand held.
> 
> HTH


Hi Ken

I understand the way guide bushings work and I can fit them to the router, but the router base plate is below the level of the table and they wouldn't project high enough to work. They appear to need mounting on the table. My Triton table has a circular plate that is interchangeable with another that has a larger hole for bigger bits, but doesn't have the sort of rectangular plate that other tables use. In order to mount the bushings at table height I'm going to need to make another circular plate recessed for the Triton bushings or one with a standard hole for the PC type so that I can hold them with the locking rings. The problem will be that the circular plates are thin moulded plastic with locking lugs and I've not worked out yet a satisfactory alternative locking system.
Actually, I've just checked and the supplied circular plate with the smaller hole appears to take the PC bushings, although it is not perfectly centred. That wouldn't matter in normal use, but it will for the bushings. I might take this to the Australian forum where more users will have the Triton table, to see if any of them use table mounted bushings.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Peter

The easy way is just pickup HF plate cut it down to fit the hole in your router table and you have it done quick and easy..but I would suggest you buy a extra set of rings that you can drill out for the bigger brass guides ( 1 3/4" ) that it sounds like you have now..then you have your table setup for all the guides on the market..

Plus a link to the Veritas® way of mounting the router in the table..

Router Table Plate
- Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices

Veritas® Base Plate/Table Insert

Lee Valley Tools - Important Announcement
Lee Valley Tools - Important Announcement

Lee Valley Tools - Item Search

==========


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Peter,

I understand now. Bj has the best advice listed.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I have watched more than a few episodes of the Router Workshop. What skilled guys they are, and working with the minimum of equipment, and producing great products. I have a few ideas for jigs that slide around the brass guides. They seem like a good idea so I have bought a set on ebay. More suggestions and jigs would be welcome. Do you use them to join jigs to routers?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

" Do you use them to join jigs to routers? " yes ,you could say that,,,anyone can make a one off of a item but it can be hard to make more that one the same way and they will do that all day long..

You can see many more jigs in my Gallery, Guides, I use them all the time, in the hand router and the router table.

Not using the guides is like wearing one shoe 

==========


Mike Wingate said:


> I have watched more than a few episodes of the Router Workshop. What skilled guys they are, and working with the minimum of equipment, and producing great products. I have a few ideas for jigs that slide around the brass guides. They seem like a good idea so I have bought a set on ebay. More suggestions and jigs would be welcome. Do you use them to join jigs to routers?


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Hamlin said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> I understand now. Bj has the best advice listed.


Nothing unusual there!


----------

